# Caption This Picture



## milkmaid

Caption the previous picture and then post one of your own.
All pictures must be of goats, other pets, or farm life.
Follow all forum rules and have fun. 
I'll start:


----------



## NubianFan

(the chicken) I thought this case was supposed to hold four goats, I am being gyped!


----------



## Scottyhorse

"Why you botherin me crazy lady?"


----------



## NubianFan

Don't laugh! My doctor told me to put it on my tongue and let it dissolve...


----------



## Sydmurph

And when I'm done she said I have to trim the hedge in front too!


----------



## erica4481

"I think I got a hang over"


----------



## NubianFan

Tastes just like chicken!

Oopps this went went Sydmurphs pic


----------



## erica4481

Lol.... Mine was for Scottyhorse


----------



## Sydmurph

You know, you're pretending its a can of tuna, I know it's cat food, you're not fooling anyone, and you'll be seeing me at 5:00 am for your ignorance....
(For nubianfan)


----------



## goathiker

I'll just put this out to dry,


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I'm really behind


----------



## milkmaid

:ROFL: These are great!

"UGH! Nasty! But Nanny told me it contains vitamin B24, which makes the ears grow longer." -Oops, that was for Sydmurph.

For Goathiker: "Children, don't be such pigs."


----------



## Scottyhorse

You can't catch us! ^milkmaid


----------



## happybleats

for milkmaid: Yuck! Boy coodies....


----------



## milkmaid

Boy, we keep posting on top of each other. 
Scotty: "I am THE GOAT!"
Happybleats: Dog: "Come on baby, I'll give you a kiss."


----------



## goatlady1314

Help me I cant go!!


----------



## happybleats

for bunny on shovel/....Just something I dug up lol


----------



## erica4481

For happy bleats "cheese"


----------



## Scottyhorse

Look into my eyes and you will learn everything....


----------



## happybleats

for goatlady..." you talkin' to me, you talkin to me?'


----------



## Scottyhorse

That was for cathy


----------



## happybleats

for erica's pic.." Yah ..I know...."


----------



## milkmaid

Goatlady: The goat-in-the-headlights look.
Happybleats: How a kitten looks to a mouse.
Erica: I've decided I don't like chewing tobacco.
I would post a pic, but there are still two in need of captions!


----------



## Sydmurph

For Scottyhorse: these new pet pillows are amazing!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

You. You're fired.


----------



## erica4481

Ya want some of this?for sydmurph


----------



## milkmaid

Happybleats' donkey: Kiss me, I love you!
^I'm trying out for the movie "Henry and the Evil Goat." Whaddya think?


----------



## Justice-Kidds

My Goat T is longer than yours

For erica4481


----------



## happybleats

I dont think so buster....


----------



## Sydmurph

Erica: Really?? You're wearing THAT to the party???


----------



## happybleats

bald runs on my mother side


----------



## milkmaid

These are absolutely hilarious!


----------



## happybleats




----------



## Axykatt

Justice-kidds: Mom, I'm joining a punk band and you can't stop me!
Happybleats- Turkey? No, I'm a peacock having a bad hair day!


----------



## Sydmurph

HappyBleats: ohh that peanut butter ith tho good!


----------



## milkmaid

Happybleats: Everybody tells me I have my mother's ears and my father's eyes. Whose tongue do I have?
Axykatt: Mommy, do you think I'll be a beautiful ballerina when I grow up?


----------



## happybleats

Sydmurph...No..my eyes are green!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I may be wearing a diaper (I think) but I'm still tough!!!


----------



## Axykatt

Happybleats- Yo quero tpthhthh!


----------



## happybleats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sydmurph said:


> HappyBleats: ohh that peanut butter ith tho good!


Drop the cookie and no one gets hurt


----------



## Axykatt

Scottyhorse said:


> I may be wearing a diaper (I think) but I'm still tough!!!


Those were Jean Paul's chastity pants! :ROFL:


----------



## milkmaid

Axykatt: MOOOOOOOOM! There's a monster in my hayrack! (Beautiful little girl, btw!)
Oh my goatness, I am sitting here cracking up!!!!


----------



## happybleats

Axykatt: Im have to fold This??


----------



## Sydmurph

Whaaaaat! Ain't nobody seen grown goats playing on a tire before?


----------



## happybleats




----------



## happybleats

theres a bird on my head...Theres a Birrrrrd on my head!!


----------



## Axykatt

Sydmurph said:


> Whaaaaat! Ain't nobody seen grown goats playing on a tire before?


Heard this was a great place to pick up chicks...


----------



## erica4481

Happy bleats. Would ya get your big behind out of my way so I can get my close up


----------



## Axykatt

Happybleats: I don't remember eating that!


----------



## happybleats

Axykatt: my mother was a frog and my father was a toad..but Im ok with that now
erica: Oops..excuse me...


----------



## happybleats




----------



## Axykatt

Erica: ooooooohhhh.... you sure you wanna wear THAT?


----------



## happybleats

Axykatta: ha..I can almost reach that ichy spot


----------



## Sydmurph

@ Erica: loooook into my eeeyyyyes....you are getting verryyyyy sleeeeepyyyy

@happybleats: do these jeans make me look fat?


----------



## Axykatt

Happybleats: The head transplant was a total success!


----------



## Axykatt

Sydmurph: "And I says to Mabel, I says..."


----------



## Sydmurph

axykatt said:


> sydmurph: "and i says to mabel, i says..."


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## happybleats

Sydmurph: mooooomm..what ever he tells you..its not true..it wasnt meeeee


----------



## happybleats

Axykatt; YOU ONLY THINK IM NOT WATCHING....


----------



## happybleats




----------



## erica4481

Happy bleats. I see you up there and I'm coming for ya


----------



## happybleats

erica: If I move,he'll wake up and I cant take the bell ringing any more!!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

[QUOTE="Sydmurph;
Why don't They believe that we are twin
sisters
I'm way behind


----------



## happybleats

JUSTICE-KIDDS

Yippie...come on frank..do it..its fun...yippie


----------



## happybleats




----------



## Justice-Kidds

[QUOTE="happybleats;
I Love You!!


----------



## Axykatt

Justice Kidds: Drinking fountain...yer doin' it wrong...


----------



## erica4481

Oh yes the water is nice come on in


----------



## Axykatt

Justice kidds, my family wanted to add a few more:

I was told there would be apples.
Not what I expected when I signed up for the snorkeling class.
Worst swimming pool ever.


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Axykatt said:


> Justice kidds, my family wanted to add a few more:
> 
> I was told there would be apples.
> Not what I expected when I signed up for the snorkeling class.
> Worst swimming pool ever.


Lol 
Those are cute ones. 
We call him goldfish , He holds his breath for almost a minute to get a drink and blows bubbles underwater


----------



## milkmaid

Erica: I feel a sneeze coming on...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Just gonna throw a picture out there


----------



## Sydmurph

@Little goat girl: just a little lower...yep, scratch harder....little to the left....oh, you had it, up a bit, back the other way, aaaahhhhhhh there it is, you got it!


----------



## happybleats

little goat girl..: da da da da da DA!!

sydmurph: awe...this is the life.....


----------



## goatfarmergirl

That pic is hilarious and cool littlegoatgirl. 
Must have been hard to catch on camera.

Here are mine.

You've got two cavities.


----------



## goatfarmergirl

Youch!


----------



## critergiter09

Sydmurph- "jackpot!"
Goatfarmgirl- " mom! Sissy is bothering me!!"


----------



## goatfarmergirl

Let me teach you some dance moves.


----------



## goathiker

Critergiter- Gaze into my eyes.


----------



## erica4481

Dude do you see that? Yea I see it.


----------



## erica4481




----------



## goathiker

Tag, you're it


----------



## erica4481

"Ooooh yeaa! Just look at my long and sexy legs. "


----------



## erica4481




----------



## goathiker

Never let your wife give you a perm...


----------



## erica4481

"I am a GOD!"


----------



## clementegal

Somebody's cranky here and it's not me!


----------



## erica4481




----------



## clementegal

goathiker said:


> Never let your wife give you a perm...


Umm... I saw a spider.... No worries I've got a bullet proof vest.


----------



## Scottyhorse

erica4481 said:


> View attachment 44492


Hey you! Yeah, we're talkin' to you to! Come 'ere punk!


----------



## happybleats

too funny LOL...Thanks for the smile


----------



## erica4481

Lol


----------



## Axykatt

Meka leka hi meka hinie ho.... (super old reference )


----------



## goathiker

Okay everyone...PUSH!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

(message)


----------



## usamagoat

well i am thirsty? 1 pic

Lets all go for a drink now... 2 pic


----------



## happybleats

usamagoat: ...Charge!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Out of the way we're going were the grass is greener


----------



## goathiker

Cathy- Let's go look at the boys *giggle*


----------



## goathiker




----------



## ksalvagno

Singing softy: "Lullaby and goodnight, with roses bedight
With lilies o'er spread is baby's wee bed
Lay thee down now and rest, may thy slumber be blessed
Lay thee down now and rest, may thy slumber be blessed"


----------



## happybleats

> Cathy- Let's go look at the boys *giggle*


Those are boys lol...hehehehe...maybe going to check out the ladies ?


----------



## goathiker

Well, there was a 50% chance they were doelings


----------



## happybleats

> well, there was a 50% chance they were doelings


lol....


----------



## fezz09




----------



## Axykatt

Fezz09: I was just standing here when suddenly the weirdest thing happened there was this light then-wait a minute- HEY BOB GET OVER HERE AND TELL THE REPORTER ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU!


----------



## milkmaid

> Fezz09: I was just standing here when suddenly the weirdest thing happened there was this light then-wait a minute- HEY BOB GET OVER HERE AND TELL THE REPORTER ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :ROFL: That is PERFECT!


----------



## happybleats

Axykatt: Ok...that was bad....


----------



## happybleats




----------



## goatlady1314

Is it true that I have no teeth on the top?


----------



## goathiker

Buck scent...The manly face wash...


----------



## erica4481

Happy bleats. " Can you smell what I'm cooking??"


----------



## goatlady1314




----------



## erica4481

"Yep, I'm a diva"


----------



## erica4481




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey chica, I'll see YOU at dinner tonight, say 5:00 at the trough?


----------



## goatfarmergirl

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey chica, I'll see YOU at dinner tonight, say 5:00 at the trough?


Lol
By the way that doe looks awesome! She has such a nice pattern.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm too busy eating. Come back later!


----------



## happybleats

Karen: Hey mom look at me!!! ( love her look btw.)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatfarmergirl said:


> Lol
> By the way that doe looks awesome! She has such a nice pattern.


Thanks! He's a wether but, ya can't tell through pictures, no hard feelings  But next mistake... (Pounds fist into hand) haha jk!
His name is Japan, can you tell why? His markings make out the Japanese flag!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Happy bleats: come here honey, give momma a kiss goodnight, I love you

(Adorable pic by the way!!!)


----------



## usamagoat

happybleats said:


> usamagoat: ...Charge!!!


oh ya wanna fight? 1 pic

chickens and ducks come fight with me too! 2 pic


----------



## happybleats




----------



## erica4481

"Ooooh yeaaa I could get use to this".


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Axykatt

Erica: I'm a STUD. Nyah nyah!


----------



## Axykatt

Being a stud is a good life! Lol


----------



## erica4481

Mmmmmm.......this stuff is pretty good! Lol  very cute pic


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Axykatt

erica4481 said:


> Mmmmmm.......this stuff is pretty good! Lol  very cute pic


Jessica Albaah is my Minimancha and she is the sweetest little doe imaginable! She comes in a few times a week to "detail" the excersaucer. She never leaves a crumb anywhere! :laugh:


----------



## happybleats

Erica: Helllooooooo is any body in there?


----------



## Rusty

For milkmaid:
Okay, Joey you be real still and I'll make a little noise to get her over here and then we will both JUMP out and watch her face! lol


----------



## Rusty

My name is Beau and I'm lookin for a doe...


----------



## ksalvagno

Rusty: Do I have to wear this hat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Rusty: Do I have to wear this hat?


Why are you sitting that close to me?


----------



## NubianFan

I wants my spool but that cats is evvviiillllll!


----------



## happybleats

ha! he doesnt see me coming...Im going to pounce on him for paybacks!! hehehe


----------



## ksalvagno

Joy Farm: I will sneak up on that cat and be queen of the spool!


----------



## NubianFan

Karen: Wonder Twins ACTIVATE!!!


----------



## NubianFan

my picture


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Who's your daddy, no who's your daddy, you tell me first


----------



## Trickyroo

Wheeeeee ! I told you trying on mommas pants would be fun !


----------



## happybleats

trickyroo Pick : just get behind there and push...Ill take it from there....

trickyroo pic 2: Do I have a booger?


----------



## happybleats




----------



## Trickyroo

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Justice-Kidds

I am KING of the stump


----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats pic ~ George Clooney eat your heart out !


----------



## Trickyroo

Justice-Kidds pic ~ One…..two…..wheeeeeeee !


----------



## happybleats

Justis kidd: oh yah oh yah..whose the soccer king..

Trickyroo: pic one ;;Im blending

trickyroo: Yuck...that wormer was gross


----------



## ksalvagno

Trickyroo 1: You can't see me. I'm part of the tree.


----------



## goatlady1314

Get up your embarrassing me!!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

I'm really nice!! What the missing horn, oh don't worry about that 
That was years ago and he's not around anymore !!


----------



## goathiker

Justice kids

How city folk think I act

How my owner thinks I act

How my mom thinks I act

How I think I act

How I really act


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little black dog:
"No! Don't go over there! The goat will get ya, kid!"
White fluffy dog: "Hide me from the horror!"
Kid: "ooh, something shiny!"
Goat: I'm gunna get you!"


----------



## ksalvagno

Goathiker: White goat - I can't believe they actually put a pink lead on me and also had the nerve not to match my halter with my lead. I'm so embarrassed!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ksalvagno ~ Brown one ~ Oh great , more gawkers ! If someone tells me I look like the Cadbury bunny I'm going to give them such a pinch !
White one ~ at least they don't think your one of those new designer dogs.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

milkmaid said:


> Caption the previous picture and then post one of your own.
> All pictures must be of goats, other pets, or farm life.
> Follow all forum rules and have fun.
> I'll start:


Just the two of us.......la la l a,,,,,just the two of us


----------



## Axykatt

Triciyroo: Your guide to Doggie Yoga:

1. Downward Dog
2. Cat Pose
3. Sun Salute
4. Invisible Mountain


----------



## milkmaid

Trickyroo 1: I think it's silly to do everything like everybody else does. Instead of sleeping on a pillow to prop my head up, I'm letting it hang down.
2: Fred, tell me if you see this splinter in my foot.

3. Oo-oo-Oo-oo-Oo-oo-Oo-oo
I'm a mean old hound dog 
Bayin' at the moon 
'cause I ain't got no 
Lady friend hound dog 
Here to hear my tune. (7 brides for 7 brothers)

4. Huh? What sandwich? You mean you lost your sandwich? How strange.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

erica4481 said:


> "I think I got a hang over"
> 
> View attachment 44426


Does it ever STOP


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Justice kids
> 
> How city folk think I act
> 
> How my owner thinks I act
> 
> How my mom thinks I act
> 
> How I think I act
> 
> How I really act


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Justice-Kidds

:0


----------



## goathiker

Reginald was always excited to see his short bus arrive in the morning. (courtesy of DH)


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> reginald was always excited to see his short bus arrive in the morning. (courtesy of dh)


Oh man that is hysterical , nice one Jill !
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Post a pic Jill !!!


----------



## happybleats

lol..Short bus hehehehehe...


----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats ~ Tell me more about my eyes !


----------



## enchantedgoats

we're mean girls- we dont accept floppy ears on rthe big spool!!


----------



## happybleats

Trickieroo: man that was some party last night
enchatedgoats: what, you never see agoat with six legs?


----------



## happybleats




----------



## ksalvagno

What do you want now?


----------



## happybleats

karen pic on...but I didnt eat it..he did!!!
pic two...Im not stick, im not stuck...(just trying to think positive)


----------



## happybleats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happybleats: woah! Bright light!


----------



## ksalvagno

Joy Farm #1 - I do NOT want my picture taken!
#2 - Do you have to aim that camera at us? We just wanted to relax!


----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats pic ~ Two donkeys looking in a mirror ~ I told you Myriel not to go heavy on the eyeshadow ! 

Karens pic 1 ~ The neighbors at the door , they want their babies onesy back
Karen pic 2 ~ Little goat , hurry think quick , here comes mom ! Big goat , It was about to fall and I found it my duty to hold it up till you came .


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Trickyroo 1- How's come I don't get a bed like this?!
2- Bowl, bed, same thing right? Zzz
3- We are going to escape and lick you to death, MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## erica4481

Hmmmm..... I wonder if they left the keys in it??? Road trip!!!


----------



## erica4481




----------



## ksalvagno

I am just too cute for words.


----------



## ksalvagno

Try adding a pic again, darn pad.


----------



## Trickyroo

Karens pic ~ I have no idea what your talking about ! I did not have my nose in the goats milk !


----------



## Trickyroo




----------



## Trickyroo

How do i shrink them ? :shrug:


----------



## erica4481

1st pic) its a tough job being beautiful ,but hey! Somebody's gotta do it pic2)ok you got your pic now let me nap pic 3 ) either this board has gotten smaller or I've gotten bigger, oh well. Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Scottyhorse

I touched the electric fence again....


(BTW love frizzled chickens!)


----------



## Trickyroo

Anybody got any frizz ease ?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Pic 1: You know you need my help raking. 

Pic 2: See the earless wonder in her natural habitat ...

Pic 3: Wearing your food is the latest fashion fad.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What's this thing?? A snack? For me? Mmm snacks! Yummy yummy, let me eat! HELLO????


----------



## erica4481

Three havens). I just trimmed my nose hairs, did I miss any???


----------



## happybleats

little goat: 
pic one...oh yah ..gettting my good side
pic two Are those real?


----------



## happybleats




----------



## erica4481

Yep, we see you in there. What's going on? We ain't goin away any time soon.


----------



## happybleats

You put you right leg in and shakeit all about...do the hokie pokie .....


----------



## happybleats




----------



## goathiker

I'm coming over there, yeah you'd better run


----------



## ksalvagno

Hey, you put my bottle a little high! Shouldn't you just be feeding this to me?


----------



## happybleats

Got my cape on..Im ready to fly!!!


----------



## happybleats




----------



## ksalvagno

You can't see me. I'm blending into the hay.


----------



## happybleats

Blue...U hate blue!


----------



## happybleats




----------



## milkmaid

Swing your partner!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Mine! ALL mine!!


----------



## enchantedgoats

strangest looking buck i've ever seen!


----------



## farmgirl631

What?!!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Food! More food please. I'm hungry over here!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What are YOU looking at?


----------



## Trickyroo

No , no , no , not that one Ethel , the greener shiny one on the left !


----------



## happybleats

trickie roo
Pic one ....come of Hazel...dance with me 
pic two...."my tongue hurts"..."mine too" .."so how many mor elicks do you think it will take to get to the middle?"


----------



## happybleats




----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats ~ Mom said there's a prize in the middle !


----------



## happybleats




----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm not a couch! And I'm most certainly NOT a bed!


----------



## happybleats

Pic one: This is my limb..go get your own
pic two : Yes..I know its not a mouse..dah!
pic three: COme..tango with me.....


----------



## Trickyroo

Cathy ~ Muffin tried to look inconspicuous when mom asked "who ate my flowers" ?

littlegoatgirl 
pic 1 ~ Say what !
pic 2 ~ Fluffy always was the "different" one , while the others played with toys , he played with dried up green things.
pic 3 ~ Y M C A


----------



## Trickyroo

Oops , I forgot to add the pics :hammer:


----------



## erica4481

Trickyroo)
Just come a little closer so I can swat ya

Look at me I can balance on 3 legs


----------



## erica4481




----------



## MarcoPoloMom

ERICA-"Look deep into my eyes. . . . . "


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Marco Polo mom- pic 1) wasn't I supposed to be guardian today? Oh well.... Pic 2) why can't that dog just do his job and guard me.. Pic 3) Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! The dog didn't guard me!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Dear, that's NOT how you form a Conga Line....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Deep down inside, I'm a dog who loves bones.


----------



## milkmaid

I know that SOMEWHERE on this tree is a magic leaf that will make me able to fly with my ears...


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm going to pretend that is a bowl of beef broth


----------



## ksalvagno

Not sure why my pictures are always sideways from my phone.


----------



## happybleats

you promise to catch me if slide down?


----------



## happybleats




----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Happybleats- hey you there! I haven't eaten for days and you're looking pretty tasty...


----------



## happybleats

The goats go marching two by two harrah!harrah! the goats go marching two by two harrah harrah...the goats go maching two by two the last one stops to do some poo and the all go marching down to the trees..to eat some leaves...bom bom bom bom...

(ok is that how you spell harrah ? LOL)


----------



## happybleats




----------



## NavaBoerFarm

I got my gold chain when I was introduced to hip hop now I'm the number one rapper I keep my gold chain on to remind me of my success and to demonstrate my power to the other does. They need to refer to me as queen!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Oops forgot the photo


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Did you find the keys yet? No... Annie's working on hot wiring though, in case we don't find them. And Ethel and Francis are raiding the trailer for crackers and other snacks. Road trip babay!


----------



## ksalvagno

Pic#1 - You have me on a leash, what more do you want?
Pic#2 - If I could just reach a little higher!
Pic#3 - What are you looking at! 
Pic#4 - I can almost fit and I'm NOT moving.


----------



## happybleats

Its my slide toy..aint no one getting on but me!


----------



## happybleats




----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats ~ Im going to count to ten , and if your not gone from behind me pal , I'm gonna give you both barrels !


----------



## Cactus_Acres

1) i is possessed!
2) mom, make me a hair appointment, ASAP!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

And yes, the kitten was drinking from my husband's foot bath tonight. We just got her yesterday, and she is eventually destined to be a barn cat. While she is so small though, she is spending time indoors.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Hey get your feet out of my flavorless milk your putting lint in it!


----------



## ksalvagno

I just know the better hay is on top!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

The animal Olympic sport of synchronized staring.


----------



## happybleats

You really want to do this?


----------



## happybleats




----------



## ksalvagno

Um no, I'm not your mom!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We are cute. And we are cuter when we are sleeping. So BACK OFF so we can sleep!


----------



## happybleats

little goat girl:
pic one:Hello? did you call me?
Pic two:I dont think so bud!
Pic three:I blend so well...


----------



## happybleats




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hay? I like hay! Mmmm give me more hay. Yum yum yum yum


----------



## happybleats

pic one: when you are this cute, no caption is needed
pic two:Oh man...I have an inch i cant reach!
pic three: Standing goats "Come back ladies...Im dancing for you!!!"
Does walking away<" come on June..this guy is nuts"


----------



## happybleats




----------



## erica4481

happybleats)"check out my pearly whites^)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Erica - can I come up? Pretty please with horns on top?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You got a little bit of broccoli..... right..... there. Nope, a little to the left- Oh let me do it!


----------



## goatlady1314

Wait please......I didnt mean it!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Aint I the cutest little bundle of brindle you have ever seen ?


----------



## dallaskdixie

The top:
Hey! Get out of there 
The bottom:
Oh yea! ROCK STAR!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I wonder if they'll notice the dog is gone?


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Darlaj

We coulda do dis In da back yard


----------



## goathiker

Your supposed to caption my picture and then someone will caption yours


----------



## goathiker

Darla's pic...

Is that a hummingbird?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

"So she said i looked fat, and i was like 'OH NO SHE DIDN'T!'.... Mum, are you even listening?"


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

"What'cha Got there?"


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

"I don't understand why Mummy keeps calling me Peggy and Laughing her ass off!?!?!"


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

"Beware, the Dragon of Judgment is upon us."


----------



## kenzie

Whoa dude look at that fly!!


----------



## Darlaj

goat hiker. The caption I wrote was for your pic silly ..... U know u went camping the dog said 
Um we coulda done this in the back yard 
Hehe


----------



## dallaskdixie

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Whats that in there?!


----------



## goathiker

Sorry guys, the what the phone apps look on my computer mixes everything up.


----------



## lauraanimal1

The very 1st post picture of the goat and chicken, 
No no no I was wrong the sky isn't falling, its fixing to flood so stay in there and keep you heads down so you don't drown!


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I am NOT your momma!









Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## lauraanimal1

Yeah I got the munchies so what/ yeah I know I got a Carmel stuck in my teeth. :type:


----------



## Darlaj

Hey .... Hey com ear I gotts a secret...


----------



## kenzie

Ha ha look who wins now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

U mad bro??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1

I can fly!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Dude are you sure you want to stand on your head? You'll mess up your rockin' hairdo???


----------



## spidy1

LOL!!!! Oh my god, it's a rat!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Mine


----------



## spidy1

Let's destroy it!


----------



## spidy1

LOL, this is fun!


----------



## NubianFan

Ahhhh man this is the life!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I can do two things at once, be cute and eat!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Here's mine.


----------



## spidy1

What are you lookin at?


----------



## Chadwick

I am so glad to see this bigger!

Ummm?

Is that grain you have there?!?


----------



## goathiker

Here's one


----------



## goatlady1314

Its ok bud, I will protect you from these terrible people :lol:


----------

